# Bike shorts too tight?



## Timothy_RIdgway

I bought a pair of the Pearl Izumi P.R.O Bib shorts (LG) a few months ago. I also have a pair of the Sugoi (XL). My question is this, when I wear the Sugoi's I don't have this problem. When I wear the Pearls, my penis seems to invert. There is no real discomfort and I am wondering if this is problematic and detrimental to my health in any way...is this a sign of the shorts being too small and tight or what. Funny question I know but really important at the same time.


----------



## jlgoodin78

It's known as the Turtle Effect. George Castanza can tell you all about it and its health implications. As far as I know it's most detrimental to your ability to interact with the ladies and thus leads to mental health disorders which begin with lack of confidence and trickle downhill from there.


----------



## Timothy_RIdgway

I WAS IN THE POOL....but seriously I need to know if this is a serious problem...its not like it stays that way...


----------



## spade2you

Shouldn't be too much of a problem, although it's usually a sign that the front of the pad is rubbing a little too much. Probably no big deal, although perhaps it's a sign you need to stand up more. Just adjust it and be on your way.


----------



## Timothy_RIdgway

Thanks!


----------



## saltydog

you need to rub it out before you ride. never ride with a loaded gun or is that go on a date. idk


----------



## RRRoubaix

I always figure better too tight that too loose- I hate it when the bits don't stay put!  
Although, I've never ridden a really long ride w/ really tight bibs, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## runnerstreet

saltydog said:


> you need to rub it out before you ride. never ride with a loaded gun


+1 Thats part of my pre ride warm up


----------



## azpoolguy

RRRoubaix said:


> I always figure better too tight that too loose- I hate it when the bits don't stay put!
> Although, I've never ridden a really long ride w/ really tight bibs, so take that for what it's worth.


Tight is better. I always called it the windshield wiper when my shorts were to lose and things flopped back and forth with each pedal stroke.


----------



## speed metal

Mine usually lays up and to the left. Tightness of shorts doesn't affect it. If your tight short make yours go inward maybe you have poor penis placement.


----------



## speed metal

double post. sorry


----------



## slimjw

runnerstreet said:


> +1 Thats part of my pre ride warm up


TMI, guys. Keep those nasty pre-ride rituals to yourselves...:blush2:


----------



## Peanya

I have XL and L shorts, get turtles on both at times, but not all the time. 
Ask Creaky, he likes turtles, so he may know more about this than others.


----------



## drussell

Just ride behind the good-looking girl on the club rides.


----------



## NEO Dan

Crouching Tiger = Hidden Turtle 
In my limited experience, the lower your position the more you tend to rotate the pelvis forward - the more likely your gonna have a turtle. I think it's something to do with the two tendons that are part of the internal support structure.

:idea: Maybe if you did the prince albert to saddle nose attachment thing you could coax the turtle out :blush2: 

Save it for winter basement "trainer sessions":thumbsup:


----------



## ellipsis212

i use a chainwatcher to keep mine from slipping to the left though i've heard that in the Southern hemisphere it would slip to the right. anybody?


----------



## NEO Dan

Better get a bash guard if you are going to the right


----------



## Hula Hoop

Too big tights is also a disaster, everything moving around,
especially when mountain biking. I switched to one size smaller
in an assos F1 uno. even though the legs\crotch feels a tad tight
at the beginning of the ride, as I warm up they become perfect.
But I have never had an 'inversion' and personally would never
wear something that tight. Can't be a good thing.


----------

